# Yeast for ginger beer kit



## trustyrusty (2/8/16)

Hi I have Coopers ginger beer kit brew cooling waiting for yeast. I do have kit yeast but I was reading non kit recipes and thinking about yeast they used and see some people used US-05. Do you think a yeast would make a difference, I was thinking US-05 would be good. Anyone with experience with this?

cheers


----------



## fishingbrad (2/8/16)

yep. only yeast I use for my Gingers


----------



## trustyrusty (3/8/16)

Ok Chucked in US - 05 recovered yeast....

Bubbles seem slow, not vigorous ( I cannot remember if that is what is was like with last GB, but I think it was)

I am sure yeast is working as there is a thin layer of bubbles but large thick like beer.

It is sitting on 18 degrees, I might bump up to 20 degrees..


----------

